# Great Grandmas 69 Pontiac Lemans



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

Figured I would introduce myself and my car 

This car came with the wife... Our first date she asked me if I wanted to drive it. Marrying her was obviously a no brainer...

It has a cool history.

Her Great Grandmother bought it brand new In LA Mesa, Ca. Sport buckets, shoulder belts, disc brakes, power steering, power brakes, remote drivers mirror are some of the factory options. It has been in the family ever since. My father in law inherited it it in the 90s and and did a few of the upgrades including the GTO hood, Rally II wheels, dual exhaust, mild cam, Edelbrock intake, 4brl, on the original Pontiac 350 and turbo 400 transmission. Neither have ever been rebuilt and it still runs strong at 226,000 miles

Other than that and being repainted do to fender benders its 100% all original and even the interior has never been repaired

I just got done redoing all the brakes, suspension bushings, rebuilding the front suspension and more. I used all Moog suspension parts, HD "Wagon" springs KYB shocks, stainless brake lines a quick(er) ratio factory steering box and poly bushings. 

It drives a lot less like a boat and it really brought the car back to life.

Here is a little video I shot on the car.


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

Future plans are to fix the springs in the drivers seat, redo the window seals and just continue to upkeep the car and enjoy it..

Next big item is probably some sort of air conditioning such as vintage air


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard, and very nice, I soo freakin jealous , lol !!!!


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

That is nice. Cool story too!


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

Cafr119 said:


> Welcome aboard, and very nice, I soo freakin jealous , lol !!!!


Thanks! It feels good to drive it again after a year long hiatus 



tjs72goat said:


> That is nice. Cool story too!


Thank you!


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

Right before we met 











And now 










Our son is due in April and the car seat is already installed

https://www.instagram.com/p/Be0lE7tF2SY/?taken-by=strongmangarage


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Had a similar experience like yours once. Dating a really hot gal in 1978 like yours, she had a 1970 GTO Judge, Ram Air IV, 4-speed. She drove us to a secluded spot in the woods one day and we got out. She had a skimpy little dress on as well. She gave me "_that look_" and said take anything you want. Well heck, I knew the dress and panties wouldn't fit, so I took the car. I sometimes wonder how she's been doin' after all these years. :icon_bs:

Great family story, nice car, and looks like you got the family thing down pat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

PJ, that’s freakin hilarious, Strongman, congrats on the future member of your family !!!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, congrats on the girl, the car and your child to come! Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks guys! 

I will keep everyone updated on progress and adventures of the Lemans.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey when u get a minute, I’d like to see some pictures of the truck sitting on the other side of the Lemans


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

Cafr119 said:


> Hey when u get a minute, I’d like to see some pictures of the truck sitting on the other side of the Lemans


That is my 1968 GMC Suburban 4x4 



















Current Project. Original paint, and pretty rare.

I've always been into 67-72 Chevy Trucks and its probably the best deal I will ever find on one.

I am considering selling it though.

A lot more pictures on my Instagram @StrongmanGarage


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I had a feeling that’s what it was but really couldn’t see it much of it with the angle of the pic and the Lemans next to it, very nice !!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

StrongmanGarage said:


> That is my 1968 GMC Suburban 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one of those cool trucks with only 3 doors?


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

integrity6987 said:


> This one of those cool trucks with only 3 doors?



Yes in 1967 Suburbans went from having 2 doors to three in 1973 they gave them four...

The reasoning was for safety. They figured only having a curbside (passenger) side rear door was safer somehow. One of the weirder choices by GM. They aren't rare because every Suburban from 67-72 had 3 doors but I guess they are less common in that they made a lot more Suburbans from 73+


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

*Cold Start Video*

Little cold start 

I think it sounds awesome 






Pontiac 350 V8 stock exhaust manifolds dual 2.5" exhaust with flowmaster 40s an H pipe and Oval tips


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

Went out to a show at Laguna Seca not many Pontiacs or trucks but a fun day and my sons first car show!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My, but that is a nice one!

Welcome.


Bear


----------



## StrongmanGarage (Feb 6, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> My, but that is a nice one!
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------

